# Corky's



## cheech (Mar 23, 2006)

My cousin was telling me to buy some Corky's (Of Memphis) BBQ sauce because it is so good.

Does anyone have a recipe that is close to that which I can make from scratch?


----------



## willkat98 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.recipelink.com/mf/14/16953


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 25, 2006)

yo cheech dude,
you might  also want to get 
GOODEs  sauce recipe also.
they are in houston.

i have ate  at both places--many times

this one goes really good with beef.

corkys goes with pork.

they are both very tasty


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Chi Bill,
    Good link. I stored it in my list of favorites.


----------



## cheech (Mar 27, 2006)

Folks I made the Corky's sauce this weekend and the only thing that I changed was to put it in a blender to make all the same consistency.

Next time I will smoke the peppers first but other than that it is the best BBQ that I have ever made (it is also the first batch of BBQ sauce that I have made.)

It is really good.


----------



## cheech (Mar 28, 2006)

Larry do you have a recipe of Goodes? I checked the site suggested by Willcat but it did not have their sauce listed.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheech, Here is a link to Texas Monthly Magazine that featured Jim Goode's BBQ Mop and his BBQ Beef rub. Hope this is what you're looking for~

Jim Goode's BBQ Mop & Beef Rub Recipes

I also posted this link on the "Free Recipe" thread.


----------



## cheech (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Dutch,

I am really not sure what I am looking for just following the post.

I will give this a try, it does look like a pretty good recipe.

Thanks


----------



## Dutch (Mar 28, 2006)

What I like about the Rub recipe is the fact that you control the amount of salt that you want in it and the Mop recipe only calls for 1/2 teaspoon of salt. Great for those of us that have to keep an eye on the ol' sodium intake!


----------



## cheech (Dec 3, 2006)

Curious to see if others have tried these recipes and what their thoughts are


----------

